
For 20 Years the Nuclear Launch Code at US Minuteman Silos Was 00000000 - omk
https://gizmodo.com/for-20-years-the-nuclear-launch-code-at-us-minuteman-si-1473483587/
======
HocusLocus
I'm F'ing tired of people ignorantly (and willfully) misrepresenting this as
if there was no 'security'. The PAL was a per-missile code. Not a launch code.

~~~
aiyodev
We need a word for urban myths that refuse to die because they fit a popular
opinion.

------
atemerev
Modern PALs are really clever. Basically, some minute random amounts of
explosives are removed from each block under each detonator, and it only can
be compensated by corresponding adjustments of detonators firing timings. The
correct timing offsets can be only produced by attaching an external device
(PAL controller) to the bomb or warhead or launch console, and entering the
arming code, which changes every 24 hours (it decrypts the timing offsets).
Without the correct sequence, the device will fail to produce the proper
nuclear explosion.

~~~
bobowzki
Source?

~~~
atemerev
"The Curve of Binding Energy", John McPhee. Also some original research.

------
evanweaver
> In reference to Kanye's password choices: "Password" and all zeros are the
> most secure passwords these days. Not even brute force decryption engines
> use them. The reasoning: no-one could be that stupid, so why waste
> processing power looking for them. Kanye is on the leading edge. - John
> McAfee

[https://mobile.twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/10508093668...](https://mobile.twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1050809366885163015)

~~~
segfaultbuserr
John McAfee is truly a crank since 2000. Recently, he also recently endorsed
an insecure Bitcoin hardware wallet developed by people who don't know what
they're doing and dismissed all security vulnerabilities.

------
ryanmercer
I mean, it's probably going to be a very secure number. From my understanding
it's not something you could just have a computer try and bruteforce, and a
human being at the weapon system isn't likely to go "gee, I bet it's all
zeros!" they're likely to think "well, I can guarantee it's not all zeros!"

------
erentz
Highly recommend Daniel Ellsberg’s recent book The Doomsday Machine if this
topic interests you.

------
michalrichards9
welp, that's the kind of code an idiot would have on his luggage

------
oil25
> So all this trillion-dollar hardware is really at the mercy of those men
> with the little brass keys?

> That's exactly right. Whose only problem is that they're human beings.

(WarGames)

------
amerine
I remember hearing about this a long time ago. It’s pretty astounding.

------
TheLuddite
Perfect, you don't want someone to mistype the code when they have to send the
commies to GlowLand.

